# Feeling Headache after watching 3D movie  in Sony HX850



## Sam22 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello all,

I was watching avatar in 3D this eve and thought to enjoy the christmas holiday enjoying the first 3D movie on my HX850 but that all became up to be complete mess for me. Hardly just after 20-25 minutes, the movie started i start feeling the Headache and I was unable to watch after 45 minute or so.
I don't know how to deal with this, Is there any manual setting i have to do or is it something which is quite common with all 3D TV's???
Please help me.


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 26, 2012)

^

It seems like the problem may be with you than the TV. It's a fact that not everyone can enjoy 3D. Some people just can't watch 3D (doesn't matter whether at home or cinema) close to 10% of the world population, they get headache, nausea, eye strain.

Otherwise I haven't heard reports of headache in 20 minutes on HX850 or any Active 2012 set for that matter. 

Maybe it's been really long since you watched 3D so your eyes didn't take to it nicely. Try to watch short 3D clips and then gradually move to a full length movie, maybe then it will be fine 

Anyway try these settings for 3D and check


Picture Mode Custom
Backlight - Max
Picture - 90
Brightness - 51
Color - 50
Hue - 0
Color Temperature - Warm 1
Sharpness - 40
Noise Reduction - OFF
MPEG Noise Reduction - OFF
Dot Noise Reduction - OFF
Reality Creation - OFF
Motionflow - Standard
CineMotion - Auto 2

Advanced Settings

Black Corrector - OFF
Advanced Contrast Enhancer - OFF
Gamma - 0
LED Dynamic Control - Standard
Clear White - OFF
Live Color - OFF
White Balance:
Red Gain -1
Green Gain -7
Blue Gain -9
Red Bias -0
Green Bias -0
Blue Bias -0
Detail Enhancer - OFF
Edge Enhancer - OFF
3D depth adjustment - 0
Color Matrix - Auto


----------



## Sam22 (Dec 26, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> It seems like the problem may be with you than the TV. It's a fact that not everyone can enjoy 3D. Some people just can't watch 3D (doesn't matter whether at home or cinema) close to 10% of the world population, they get headache, nausea, eye strain.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the settings randomuser.. i am going to try these settings and see what result it will have on the issues in the TV..


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 26, 2012)

Wearing those glasses is a pain...That is why I don't suggest anyone to opt for a 3D TV


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't want to be a Debby Downer, but I just wanted to say very quickly that the 3D glasses that come with the HX850 is known to have bad problems with flickering.  You may be able to reduce the amount of flickering by purchasing a quality 3rd-party active 3D glasses compatible with Sony, or you may purchase high-end Sony 3D glasses.  Be warned, however, they are expensive.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 26, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> I don't want to be a Debby Downer, but I just wanted to say very quickly that the 3D glasses that come with the HX850 is known to have bad problems with flickering.  You may be able to reduce the amount of flickering by purchasing a quality 3rd-party active 3D glasses compatible with Sony, or you may purchase high-end Sony 3D glasses.  Be warned, however, they are expensive.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



A simple Google search reveals only this thread where anyone has complained that watching 3D on HX850 gives them headache. There has been no other reports anywhere else and not even professional reviews say so either. Flickering isn't a major issue either. LG TV's have less flickering but it's not a huge difference. 


As for alternate glasses, they are only meant to be used when you find the stock glasses to be having too much tilt issues (which is not the case here with Sam22) so buying other 3D glasses doesn't make sense. 

I am more than willing to bet that Sam22 would have felt the same even if he had watched 3D on an LG Passive set instead of HX850.


@Sam22

Read this thread where a guy talks about his not so pleasant experience and eye pain after watching LG Passive 3D for 20 minutes.

*www.avsforum.com/t/1341232/passive-3d-is-not-easier-on-the-eyes-for-everyone

The point of posting the above link is, it's not just the TV but it depends on the individual too whether or not he can have a pleasant 3D experience. Like the person there, he couldn't watch passive 3D for more than 20 mins, but I watch full length (even 3 hour movies) on Active 3D regularly and don't feel headache or eye strain. So it depends on the person too. Give your eyes time to adjust (if possible) as I suggested earlier by starting with small 3D clips and then gradually watching longer videos and movies.


*And also Sam, watch 3D in a completely dark room. Turn off all lights and block out any minor light source.  With the settings I suggested, try watching Avatar again in complete darkness and report back *


----------



## lywyre (Dec 26, 2012)

Also... don't forget to blink


----------



## Sam22 (Dec 27, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> I don't want to be a Debby Downer, but I just wanted to say very quickly that the 3D glasses that come with the HX850 is known to have bad problems with flickering.  You may be able to reduce the amount of flickering by purchasing a quality 3rd-party active 3D glasses compatible with Sony, or you may purchase high-end Sony 3D glasses.  Be warned, however, they are expensive.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



What do you mean by high end sony 3D glasses?? and If I had to get that high end glasses then what about the glasses I had.



randomuser111 said:


> A simple Google search reveals only this thread where anyone has complained that watching 3D on HX850 gives them headache. There has been no other reports anywhere else and not even professional reviews say so either. Flickering isn't a major issue either. LG TV's have less flickering but it's not a huge difference.
> 
> 
> As for alternate glasses, they are only meant to be used when you find the stock glasses to be having too much tilt issues (which is not the case here with Sam22) so buying other 3D glasses doesn't make sense.
> ...



I watched the TV in completely dark room by turning off the lights, I am going to watch the movie again with the settings u provided and then will revert you the consequences of that. It doesn't matter to me whether i would have experienced the flicker on LG TV or not bcoz I have a Sony 3D TV with me right now.


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 27, 2012)

In that case this time watch with lights ON

Also higher end 3D glasses are Sony TDG-BR750 Titanium 3D glasses and Sony playstation 3D glasses (universal). The Titanium 3D glasses are much lighter than your current 3D glasses - TDG BR250. But they are not great in terms of blocking outside light. They flicker less than TDGBR250 though. 3D effect is slightly better too.

Playstation 3D glasses are universal ones, they can be used on most non Sony Active 3D displays as well. They block out light well and also have lower flicker and better 3D quality than both BR250 and BR750 Titanium glasses. Also they are cheaper than BR750.


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Dec 27, 2012)

It looks like the active vs passive 3D debate is ready to rear its dithering head once again. P.S. Don't blame me for adding fuel to the fire!


----------



## Abhinav Tripathi (Dec 27, 2012)

I wouldn't go as far as saying that 3D in general is bad; but active technology based television sets are known to cause such problems. I wonder if Sam 22 has tried the setting suggested by randomuser111 and did he felt any perceptible difference?


----------



## Ankit Omar (Dec 27, 2012)

How did you watch Avatar in 3D? I ask because AFAIK, the Avatar 3D bluray has just come out a couple of months back, and still not available in India. In which case - you could have watched from a DVD(?) after up-converting 2D to 3D - which gives less than desirable results. Anyway, watching 3D could be uncomfortable - more so on active 3D TVs as compared to passive 3D TVs. I have read the user manual of LG 3D TVs - and they are passive 3D TVs - advising to watch 3D for short duration, and with long intervals. Or perhaps it may be wrong settings for color, brightness etc - do as randomuser111 has suggested, and let us know what happened!


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 27, 2012)

Well, technically speaking, it's impossible for passive 3D TVs to have any flickering.  And yes, 3D is a very subjective experience for everyone, so some people will notice the flickering, and others will not.  Personally (and frankly) speaking, I am very sensitive to flickering in 3D glasses, whether they are from Sony or from Samsung, and I have demoed them all before.  So perhaps it's the constantly flickering that is bothering Sam22?  If you get a chance, try demoing a passive 3D TV for more than 30 minutes to see if you still get headaches.  If you don't, then it's clear what the problem is.  If you still do, then it's definitely the 3D itself that is the problem.  Many people new to watching movies in 3D report dizziness or headaches after watching for a while -- many companies even give a warning about it.  So if it's 3D itself that's the problem, then the only solution would be for you to get used to it by watching it more often (little by little, of course).

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## ashutosh_jain (Dec 28, 2012)

Don't watch 3D; as simple as that. Since you alreday have a active 3D TV; going passive isn't a choice for you.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 3, 2013)

Called up the Sony Guy,,,he came and fixed the issues....Now don't have any flickering issues in watching the TV.....yeppppieeeeeee....thanks all for your valuable suggestions....
@ashutosh_jain:: Since I have the 3D TV then there is no point of not watching the 3D contents..
@ankit:: I got the bluray from one of my friends so i don't have any idea from where he got it...he travels a lot to other countries so he would have got it from some other country...well, i will ask him and revert back to you....


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 3, 2013)

Sam22 said:


> Called up the Sony Guy,,,he came and fixed the issues....Now don't have any flickering issues in watching the TV.....yeppppieeeeeee....thanks all for your valuable suggestions....
> @ashutosh_jain:: Since I have the 3D TV then there is no point of not watching the 3D contents..
> @ankit:: I got the bluray from one of my friends so i don't have any idea from where he got it...he travels a lot to other countries so he would have got it from some other country...well, i will ask him and revert back to you....



I am glad that you have gotten all of your issues resolved!  Enjoy your new TV to the fullest!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey congrats Sam22 

Do remember we are all eagerly waiting for pics and review of SONY HX850


----------

